# Introducing a New Bird



## Pikatiel (Jul 3, 2011)

Our newest baby Genji has been growing like a weed, flying around the bird room and loudly demanding attention. Our plan has always been that Genji would be Pika's cage mate so Pika has someone to talk to/play with when we're not home.

The only problem is that Pika doesn't seem to like Genji all that much. I know that some birds just don't take to each other, just like people, but my girlfriend insists that they just need time to get used to each other.

On the whole, Pika is more or less indifferent to Genji, except when it comes to food. I've tried spilling long lines of seed for them both, I've tried different food dishes, I've tried food on opposite ends of the room. If Pika sees Genji eating, he'll peck Genji until Genji flies away. 

My thought is simply to buy a whole new cage that Pika can't see as 'his' but my girlfriend would like to have them get along together first. 

Any tips for introducing a new bird gently into the life of another bird? The extent of what we've tried is having them view each other from their respective cages, having one bird on either of our shoulders and having them both on the table together. Genji even flew to Pika's cage one day, which Pika didn't seem bothered by until Genji started foraging for seed at the bottom of Pika's cage.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

Pikatiel said:


> Our newest baby Genji has been growing like a weed, flying around the bird room and loudly demanding attention. Our plan has always been that Genji would be Pika's cage mate so Pika has someone to talk to/play with when we're not home.
> 
> The only problem is that Pika doesn't seem to like Genji all that much. I know that some birds just don't take to each other, just like people, but my girlfriend insists that they just need time to get used to each other.
> 
> ...


when i had problems with it, i had 2 food bowls in the same cage, eventually they got used to each other,

if you do use 2 separate cages, i suggest keeping them near each other so the birds can associate with eachother and be comfortable with each other existing


----------

